# Anyone have woodworking tools in Davis County?



## uintahiker (Jan 19, 2012)

I'm trying to build a wooden canoe paddle, but cut my woodstrips too thick. Anyone on here have a planer that I could run my strips through to plane them down before I glue them for the shaft? 

Thanks!


----------

